# I received second bill for the same medical services



## debodun (Dec 11, 2019)

I received a medical bill for which I wrote a check and sent almost 2 weeks ago. Today I received another bill for the same services. I called the doctor's office and they said they never received the payment. I called the bank and indeed the check has not been cashed. What should I do?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2019)

Cancel the first check and send them another.


----------



## gennie (Dec 11, 2019)

Depend on size of payment.  My bank charges a lot for cancelling a check.  If it is a doctor you see regularly and a routine charge, I'd send second check.  Then if first check turns up, you will have just paid a little in advance.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

gennie said:


> My bank charges a lot for cancelling a check



Last I knew, mine did too.  I would actually let the doctor office know that I did send it, and that now I want to wait to see if they receive it, delayed by the mail.
I don't see why a doctor office would not be willing to wait, at least another 2 weeks, in this situation.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2019)

I haven't stopped a check in so many years that I have no idea what it would cost.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 11, 2019)

I worked for a doctors office and I can tell you, billing systems are not the greatest. Being that the check has not been cashed, I would pay again and if they happen to cash the first check, I would request a refund.


----------



## Knight (Dec 12, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> I worked for a doctors office and I can tell you, billing systems are not the greatest. Being that the check has not been cashed, I would pay again and if they happen to cash the first check, I would request a refund.


The best reply since you won't be out anything financially


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

Pepper said:


> I haven't stopped a check in so many years that I have no idea what it would cost.


 You are correct, Pepper. Almost as much to stop payment than the check amount.


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

When I mailed it, I dropped it in the outside mailbox at the post office since it was on a Sunday. That afternoon and into Monday, we had a 20 inch snowfall. I don't know what that would have to do with getting lost in the mail, but I stopped today when the window at the PO was open and asked. The clerk said because it wasn't a registered letter, there was no way to trace it.


----------



## Knight (Dec 12, 2019)

debodun said:


> When I mailed it, I dropped it in the outside mailbox at the post office since it was on a Sunday. That afternoon and into Monday, we had a 20 inch snowfall. I don't know what that would have to do with getting lost in the mail, but I stopped today when the window at the PO was open and asked. The clerk said because it wasn't a registered letter, there was no way to trace it.


 Since you were out why not stop in at your doctors office instead of the PO, pay the bill then do as ladybj suggested in post #6.


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm not making a 60 mile round-trip just to plunk down $24.


----------



## Knight (Dec 12, 2019)

debodun said:


> I'm not making a 60 mile round-trip just to plunk down $24.


Without knowing the distance it was only a suggestion.  The better suggestion was by  ladybj  in post #6.  Actually I can't imagine  paying a bill or invoice with a check. Everything we do is with a credit card at the time of service or with online banking. I like instant documentation when paying for something.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2019)

I agree with Knight.  The easiest and most economical (and safest) way to pay for things  like this is a debit or card.  Instant documentation of payment.  And you don't have to worry about a check of yours being out there falling into the wrong hands to be either "washed" or duplicated.

Deb, join the 21st century and get a debit card/credit card and save yourself a lot of grief and hassle.


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

The check I wrote in November cleared on December 30th. The one I wrote in December just cleared on January 15th. It's like a six week gap when I submit a check until the doctor's office cashes it. Now I have paid twice for the same service. I called yesterday and inquired about having the extra payment as a credit. Whomever I talked to said, "Can you hold?" and before I could say yes or no, she clicked off. I waited 10 minutes and she never came back. Sheessshh...


----------

